# Most unusual pizza I've ever made.



## ellymae (Aug 16, 2010)

A friend gave me this recipe... 

Whole wheat dough.
Blend of *Good* Asiago, Reggiano, Romano. Equal parts, about 2 cups total. Some buffalo mozzarella
Some fresh mozzarella
Prosciutto
Arugula, fresh(not packaged)
High quality olive oil. 
Lay out the dough; brush it lightly with olive oil. Put in oven until it just starts to set. 
Add 1/2 of the blended cheese and some dollops of the 2 mozzarellas. Close egg till cheese melts and dough is nearly done. 
Cover entire top of pie with prosciutto and close till dough is done and prosciutto is sweating. 

toss arugula with olive oil and remaining cheese blend and some cracked black pepper. 

place arugula on top of prosciutto/pizza. close lid for about 20 seconds. remove pie and serve hot.

 



I have to remember to thank him... AGAIN!


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

You make me jealous with that BGE.

The pizza looked great until you started putting all of that green stuff on there.


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks great! You should have seen some of my 2:30 a.m. frozen pizzas in my younger days for unusual.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

That is a great looking pizza right there - I could eat most of it in one sitting


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that is a different pizza for sure there Elly. I would thanks him too for the ingredients it looks fabulous an tastey too.


----------



## alelover (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks delish. I would have used fresh basil instead of arugula. To each his own.


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting twist with the arugula. I guess it would add a peppery bite?  Looks like it came out great, I'd try it.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 17, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> The pizza looked great until you started putting all of that green stuff on there.


Have to asmit I was a little leary at the start but it was GOOD!!


meateater said:


> Looks great! You should have seen some of my 2:30 a.m. frozen pizzas in my younger days for unusual.


Been there, done that....
 


Scarbelly said:


> That is a great looking pizza right there - I could eat most of it in one sitting


When I took the first bite (or 2) I found that this was really rich and thought I would only be able to eat one or 2 slices.... 4 slices later....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


alelover said:


> Looks delish. I would have used fresh basil instead of arugula. To each his own.


Thanks! I am a big fan of basil, but I really like what the arugula brought to the table, whole different taste.
 


Shooter1 said:


> Interesting twist with the arugula. I guess it would add a peppery bite?  Looks like it came out great, I'd try it.


It sure did! The guy who gave me the recipe was explicit about not letting anyone take it apart and eatting it "as is". The flavors all worked.


----------

